# Interview questions for teaching job in Dubai



## Jemskem (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All

I'm brand new to this site so not really sure what I'm doing! 

I've got a couple of interviews lined up for schools in dubai. I'm just wondering if there is anyone out there who has recently had an interview or previously had an interview that could give me some guidance on what kind of questions they ask?

Many thanks in advance!


----------

